# brain training games in "don't work" shocker



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been saying to Jo-of-arc for ages that these things are a load of rubbish, pointing to the "for entertainment purposes" thing which nintendo claimed and reminding her that there was no evidence to suggest that these things improve your intelligence etc at all.  

Now, proof conclusive that they are totally useless...

http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/blog/article/1361/

Anyway, if your that desperate to do lots of really easy sums really quickly, why not pick up an 8 y/os maths text book....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2009)

What a surprise...I had the first Brain Training and found it boring...last time I played it was a year ago...


----------



## Final (Mar 5, 2009)

" shows that brain training games provide no more benefits in terms of improving mental speed or acuity than, say, playing scrabble or doing the crossword."

Which still implies more benefit than passively watching tv or something.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 5, 2009)

Some people enjoy doing them. Just like people enjoy playing Scrabble or doing crosswords. That's not rubbish.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 5, 2009)

Final said:


> " shows that brain training games provide no more benefits in terms of improving mental speed or acuity than, say, playing scrabble or doing the crossword."
> 
> Which still implies more benefit than passively watching tv or something.



I don't think scrabble make any brain training claims, though....

and if people enjoy them, fine.  I'm not impartial to the odd sudoku.  But that doesn't mean I think it will make me any smarter...


----------

